# Fliegende Fischfresser?



## zephyrkalli (8. Aug. 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Also den Ollen Fischreier haben wir schon erfolgreich bekämpft!
Aber welche Vögel fressen sonst noch Fische! 
Heute morgen saß ein Falke auf einem Pfosten des Netzes,
unteranderem haben wir auch noch Wiesenweihe, Kornweihe, Rohrweihe, Schwarzer Milan, Roter Milan, Habicht Sperber, Mäusebussard, Wespenbussard, evt. auch noch der Fischadler!

Hat jemand von euch schonmal einen von den Kunden bei sich am Teich beobachtet? 

Können nur angriffe von oben stattfinden da seitlich komplett geschützt!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fliegende Fischfresser?*

Hallo Christoph wenn ich das so richtig sehe hast da wohl ein Echtes Problem am besten du enderst dein Hobby deine Vogelwelt ist aber auch sehr Interresant schöne Gegend


----------



## jolantha (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fliegende Fischfresser?*

Hallo Christop,
den Mäusebussard hatte ich schon mal auf einem Zaunpfahl am Teich, aber ohne Hunger !!
Hab ihn noch nie bei einem Versuch erwischt, die ganze Familie wohnt bei mir m Wald .


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fliegende Fischfresser?*

Hallo,

diese Vögel werden sich wohl kaum mit Deinem Teich abgeben. Da kämen wohl Elstern oder Krähen eher in Frage.


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fliegende Fischfresser?*

Na dann mal erst bei Wicki Lesen auszug: Die Zusammensetzung der Beute hängt vom Lebensraum der Unterart ab. In Wassernähe brütende Schwarzmilane erbeuten vor allem lebende und tote Fische. In Mittel- und Osteuropa überwiegen dabei sehr auffällig die __ Plötze (Rutilus rutilus) und der __ Brachsen (Abramis brama). Fischnahrung kann in solchen Populationen 80 Prozent des Gesamtnahrungsgewichtes erreichen.


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fliegende Fischfresser?*

Reiner - Theorie und Praxis - 
Du kannst doch die Gewässer, die da gemeint sind, nicht mit einem Gartenteich vergleichen 
Um an einem so kleinen Teichlein, das auch noch so eingefasst ist, dass es von der Seite nicht zu erreichen ist, zu angeln, muss ein Raubvogel aber sehr verzweifelt sein. Erstens sind die Vögel sehr scheu, zweitens benötigen sie schon ein bisschen Platz zum An- und Abfliegen. 

Während die von mir genannten Krähen-Vögel vieles zu Fuß erledigen - und meiner Meinung nach auch intelligent genug, um diverse Sicherungsmaßnahmen zu unterlaufen.


----------



## zephyrkalli (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fliegende Fischfresser?*

Nunja ich habe einen teich und mein vater hat auch 2 gteiche mit fischen drin! wollen mal sehen was das noch so gibt! ansonsten hat mein kater demnächst hausverbot und darf nurnoch draussen vögel verjagen!


----------



## zephyrkalli (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fliegende Fischfresser?*

Also es sind insgesamt 3 Sperber die sich mit den Elstern bei uns auf der Wiese Prügeln! ist schon sehr interessant morgens, vorallem da wir schon zwei mal eine junge Füchsin zu Besuch hatten leider war ich zu schnell und sie hatt mich entdeckt sonst hätte ich ein Foto geschossen vom Teich mit dahinter sitzender Füchsin!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fliegende Fischfresser?*

Hallo Christoph musste Dich mal in den Morgenstunden auf Lauer legen meisst kommen Tiere immer wieder ich habe hier Marder es ist schon sehr Interresant was die Morgens in der Früh so treiben.:smoki voll Nartur


----------



## zephyrkalli (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fliegende Fischfresser?*

Das stimmt! Elstern die sich mit Sperbern zanken!
Heute Morgen war kollege Fischreier wieder da, aber dank dem Todesmutigen einsatz meines Katers war er schnell in die Durchgestartet! 
Ist schon interessant wenn mein Kater den Fischen beim Schwimmen zuschaut, das macht ihn so müde das er glatt einpennt!


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fliegende Fischfresser?*

Hallo,

ich hab in der Staatsfalknerei auf der Rosenburg einmal eine Vorführung gesehen bei der die unterschiedlichen Jagdtechniken der Greifvögel vorgeführt wurden. Auch der Fischadler war dabei. Er hat bei seiner Jagdtechnik etwa die Eleganz eines toten Suppenhuhns und platscht einfach Füße voran ins Wasser. Da hockte er dann im Wasser und mühte sich ab mit dem Fisch in den Krallen wieder zu starten. Diese Jagdtechnik geht eindeutig nur senkrecht von oben. 

Ich vermute das wird bei allen Greifvögeln so sein, denn die jagen alle aus dem Flug. Ob das bei der Größe Deines Teiches überhaupt geht? Spätestens das Starten aus dem Wasser wird dann problematisch werden.


----------



## jolantha (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fliegende Fischfresser?*

Hallo Werner, um  das mal fortzuführen 
.......... Er hat bei seiner Jagdtechnik etwa die Eleganz eines toten Suppenhuhns und platscht einfach Füße voran ins Wasser. Da hockte er dann im Wasser und mühte sich ab mit dem Fisch in den Krallen wieder zu starten. Diese Jagdtechnik geht eindeutig nur senkrecht von oben........... 
dann käme ja noch wieder der Start !!!!!!!! Da keine Startbahn vorhanden ist, könnte er nur den Rest seines Lebens als bleierne Ente verbringen.


----------

